# Search Forum  - Account Paid..?



## Primitive Screwhead (Aug 28, 2007)

Did my supporter account run out? I can't get to the Search option today...

See post below


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 28, 2007)

You should probably ask this in Meta. Moving.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 28, 2007)

Ran out on August 15th!

If you renew and it doesn't immediately kick in, please let me know.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow.. that year went fast 

THanks for checking for me


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 29, 2007)

You betcha.  Thanks for supporting the site!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Sep 8, 2007)

I renewed a while ago, but still don't have the search function..

My bank shows payment posted on August 30th.

'Preciate the help!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Sep 14, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 14, 2007)

Normally, I'd suggest posting your problem in this sticky thread here in Meta; it's intended for community supporter account issues. However, Piratecat isn't here right now (and won't return for another week or so), so e-mailing Henry or Morrus is probably the fastest way to get this sorted out.


----------

